# textarea begrenzt?



## TinaX (4. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Hab ein Problem, das mich wirklich zur Verzweiflung bringt und das ich so auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann...

Irgendwie sind <textarea>´s die ich erstelle plötzlich auf eine bestimmte Zeichenanzahl begrenzt...

Hab eine ganz rudimentäre Seite zum Testen erstellt:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>textarea-test</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>
<body>
<form action="test2" method="get" name="test">
<textarea name="testarea" cols="20" rows="20"></textarea>
<input name="submit" type="submit" value="senden">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```
 
Wenn ich einen Text mit 1526 Zeichen einfüge, dann geht der Submit-Button einfach nicht ! Entferne ich ein paar Zeichen, kann ich das Formular abschicken! Aber es gibt keine Zeichenanzahl, die IMMER zutrifft. Bei manchen Formularen gehts mit 1500 Zeichen, bei anderen muss ich auf 1400 reduzieren...

Habs sowohl auf meinem Localhost als auch auf einem Server probiert - überall das selbe.

Kann das irgendjemand von euch nachvollziehen?

Danke für Feedback.
LG, TinaX


----------



## Gumbo (4. Januar 2005)

Das liegt daran, dass per GET-Methode nur eine Begrenzte Anzahl von Zeichen übermittelt werden können. Wenn du mehr Zeichen übermitteln möchtest, musst du die POST-Methode benutzen.


----------



## Consti (4. Januar 2005)

Naja, würde sagen, dass ich bei Forumularen sowieso die Post-Methode vorziehe:

1. falls der User PWDs (mit Sternchen im PWD-Feld) übermittelt, werden sie über die Get-Methode in der URL unverschlüsselt angezeigt

2. siehts meiner Meinung nach nicht so schön aus, wenn man eine meeeegalange URL weitergibt


Also zusammen 1,5  Gute Gründe, die Post-Methode zu verwenden


----------



## hpvw (4. Januar 2005)

Was hast Du denn für einen Browser?
Mir ist es auch mit GET noch nicht passiert, dass man das Formular nicht abschicken kann.
Lediglich, dass nicht alle Daten angekommen sind hatte ich schon mal.
Aber sowie mehr als radio's oder (single-)select's im Formular sind, würde ich auch immer POST nehmen.


----------



## TinaX (4. Januar 2005)

Hey - wow, danke. Das wußte ich wirklich nicht, daß Formularübergaben per Get begrenzt sind... Aber jetzt wo ich´s weiß, scheint es irgendwie logisch.

Naja, man lernt halt nie aus.

Danke nochmal an alle - habt mir sehr geholfen 

LG, TinaX


----------



## Vatar (17. März 2005)

Ich dreh die Fragestellug mal um.    
Ich möchte eine Textarea auf eine bestimmte Anzahl von Zeichen begrenzen (Javascript) 

Wie kann ich sowas realisieren (Es muss eine Textarea sein)?

Thx


----------



## Gumbo (17. März 2005)

Also bitte! Eine Suchanfrage mit den entsprechenden Schlüsselwörtern und das Thema erledigt!


----------

